# Golden Girl X in VA Has Until July 10th...



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have cross posted and also sent emails out to local VA rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sharlin..*

Sharlin:

Thanks so much! Just found this on Petfinder Msg. rescue forum.

I also contacted both of the Golden Ret. VA Rescues.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I contact several all breed rescues in VA and also GRREAT, which has people in Maryland, VA and other states. Here's praying and keeping paws crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you.*

Thank you, Steve!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news from Mary of Grreat!!*

We called the shelter today and she's been adopted.

Thank you for contacting GRREAT.

Mary
Intake Coordinator - GRREAT


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> We called the shelter today and she's been adopted.
> 
> Thank you for contacting GRREAT.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank goodness. She's a beautiful oldie goldie, happy to hear that she will be safe now.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes!*

I am happy about this, I am sorry I did not see this sooner...been under the weather...I would have contacted GRREAT if I had seen it...thanks steve for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Char for following up on this even when you're not feeling good--And Thanks to everybody at GRREAT for stepping up.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! 

Karen, You'll be happy to know that GoldenBoy 9 has been adopted. It took this long, but he has a forever home! Lil, let me in on the great news a week ago and she got me an update!!!

Lil, I wonder if we can get his new owners to post here????


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 31, 2007)

Are there members here who work with GRREAT? I've been to a GRREAT fundraising walk and now that I don't work 14 hr days anymore I'd like to help out somehow. I started talking to a nice woman who from GRREAT right before ChatGoldens disappeared. I don't remember her screen name! TIA!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*if*



AnnaBanana said:


> Are there members here who work with GRREAT? I've been to a GRREAT fundraising walk and now that I don't work 14 hr days anymore I'd like to help out somehow. I started talking to a nice woman who from GRREAT right before ChatGoldens disappeared. I don't remember her screen name! TIA!


if you find out anyone, can you let me know too, I would love to help out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to here about these two adoptions.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Glad to here about these two adoptions.
> 
> Hooch


GB wouldn't have happened without you, Lil, Donna, and Linda.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AnnaBanana said:


> Are there members here who work with GRREAT? I've been to a GRREAT fundraising walk and now that I don't work 14 hr days anymore I'd like to help out somehow. I started talking to a nice woman who from GRREAT right before ChatGoldens disappeared. I don't remember her screen name! TIA!


Was that Renee? I can't remember. If so, she posted her not too long ago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just e-mailed.*

Just e-mailed all three GA Rescues and also J & L.

oops!! Sorry!! Put this in wrong place!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and GB9*

Kimm:

::hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper:

*This is the Best News about GB9!!!*

* If it weren't for KIMM,* Golden BOY never would have made it out alive.

Your dedication, time wise, money wise, love wise, all because of you GB9 is now in a loving furever home.

*I want to do the Happy Dance in the Office!!!*

Hope his owners post here and what is his new name?????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know...He went from GB, to Jeepy, to??? 

I'm not sure that I would ever do what I did when GB needed to be pulled, again. But I sure am happy his life was saved and he now has a forever home! I don't regret that at all. 

It took more people than anyone will ever know to save him. As I mentioned, *Donna*, Lil, Hooch, Linda, Suzanne, and a few others...We had a lot of disappointments along the way, but the end result, is priceless!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you is not sufficient..*

*To say thank you to ALL of you who worked so tirelessy to save 
GB9 is not sufficient!

Bless all of you!!!*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Note: Thread Moved


----------

